# So what's everybody running? Show us your cycle?



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Here's mine










Here you see:

2.5 ml syringes

Alcohol wipes

Slin pins for Hcg

Orange pins for quad jabs

Blue pins for delt and glute jabs

Green pins for drawing

D-hacks aromasin

Nac for liver protection

Hawthorn berry for blood pressure and liver protection

Green and white pills are cialis which I don't even need lol

Npp (fast acting deca)

D-hacks 100

Infiniti 100

D4 net 150

Dbol

D-hacks 20mg

Test

Infiniti tri-test 500 (test e 150mg, test d 150mg, test c 200mg)

Infiniti test 400 which I probably won't use lol (test e 200mg, Test d 200mg)

Hcg gonachor 6000iu kit

Dosages

Dbol - started off 60mg ed but d-hacks dbol is **** so upped it to 80mg ed for this week, should be switching dbol end of the week where I'll then put it back down to 60mg for a few weeks have abit of time off and then 40mg for the last bit of the cycle

Test - 500mg of tri test on Sunday and on Thursday lol probably not even 500mg per ml if you believe rich pianas theory but let's pretend it is lol 

Npp - 100mg eod (Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday)

Aromasin - 12.5mg ed

Nac - 1 pill ed

Hawthorn berry - 1 pill ed

Hcg - 1000iu ew (500iu twice a week)

Show us yours


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nowt :innocent:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Just ordered WC Test E, WC Anapabol

So will be that soon!

700mg Test per week

100mg 1 hour pre training Anapabol


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Just ordered Wildcat TEST/DECA/EQ

as I feel like ****!!!!!!!!!! on wildcat TEST/TREN at the moment (due to it really supressing my appetite etc)

TEST 1.5g

DECA 800

EQ 800

is going to be my cycle starting on friday


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

ryda said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you rate NAC bro?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

500mg of Cido a week and 50mg eod of injectable Trestolone once my slin pins turn up.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> How do you rate NAC bro?


A lot better then that milk thistle, I get less back pumps if any when doing orals when using NAC


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

ryda said:


> A lot better then that milk thistle, I get less back pumps if any when doing orals when using NAC


I've tried taurine for pumps and it's next to useless at any dose, might give this nac stuff a whirl.

Where'd you get it from?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Smitch said:


> I've tried taurine for pumps and it's next to useless at any dose, might give this nac stuff a whirl.
> 
> Where'd you get it from?


Taurine works well for cramps I've experienced but not so much for pumps, just started to get cramps yesterday after arms lol so gonna get me some taurine this weekend

I got the nac off amazon, you'll find it on eBay or probably holland and barret


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

Next cycle once i can go back on

1-16 1000mg sust

1-16 900mg eq

1-6 400mg tren hex

50mg T3 ED

15iu pre workout slin with 8iu hyge EOD

Biggest cycle ive run with this eq added in


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nothing...... been a filthy natty for months :crying:


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## ethan123 (Jan 29, 2015)

Iv just run a 4week cycle of dbol 50mg a day should I be worried about side effects if so how do I deal with it?


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

500mg Test Weekly

50mg Winstrol ED

100mg T3 ED


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

25mg Clomid / day.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

ethan123 said:


> Iv just run a 4week cycle of dbol 50mg a day should I be worried about side effects if so how do I deal with it?


Worst you'll get from that is possible gyno, that's a very small cycle! Dbol only for 4 weeks? Lol wouldn't even bother!


----------



## ethan123 (Jan 29, 2015)

ryda said:


> Worst you'll get from that is possible gyno, that's a very small cycle! Dbol only for 4 weeks? Lol wouldn't even bother!


planing on extending it to 8 weeks just need more info , quite new to this , iv gained 12 lb so far and my strength has went through the roof


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

Been out for a bit with a shoulder injury, back training solid now. These are a few random left overs and recruiting for a Test, Tren and Anadrol cycle to start in a few months time. May throw winny in towards the end to reduce water retention.
View attachment 165155


----------



## Jin10846 (Mar 30, 2013)

cruising @ 180mg/wk waiting for my broken hand to heal so i can hop on a juicy ass blast


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Currently;

1g D-Hacks Sust 250 PW

12.5 D-Hacks Aromasin ED

Nice + simple!


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Looks tame compared to some of you but here goes .....

All Cambridge Pharma :-

2ml Test 400

2ml Deca 300

2ml Equipoise 300

200mg Anadrol ED

Been running this for a bout 5 weeks and gains are good, still managing to stay lean due to a good diet and looking nice and full.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I've tried taurine for pumps and it's next to useless at any dose, might give this nac stuff a whirl.
> 
> Where'd you get it from?


Taurine has killed my painful calf/back pumps atm.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Guerilla test e @500mg

Renvex Winny @50mg


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

ethan123 said:


> planing on extending it to 8 weeks just need more info , quite new to this , iv gained 12 lb so far and my strength has went through the roof


The weight you've gained is water you'll loose it after a couple of weeks. Extend to 8 weeks and get some nolva for pct or your hair will fall out and your balls may retract into your body. Other then that no other sides


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

dannythinx said:


> The weight you've gained is water you'll loose it after a couple of weeks. Extend to 8 weeks and get some nolva for pct or your hair will fall out and your balls may retract into your body. Other then that no other sides


Haha beat me to it


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> How comee you're not gonna use the infiniti500 @ryda ?
> 
> I'm currently now on 30mg test-e EOD lmao.


The test 400 you mean, already got 2 vials of test 500 so will probably save the 400 for my next cycle so if you was wondering if you could have it? No you can't!!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> Ahhh I mis-read yeah the 400. And damn you I wanted iit BRUH  lol.


Haha never know I might use it, I tend to extend the test to 15 weeks only Infiniti don't fill there vials to 10ml 

Think I might get some pharma sus or cooper pharma 250 for my next cycle tho lol can't be pharma grade test!!


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Taurine has killed my painful calf/back pumps atm.


what dose you running at mate? getting horrible pumps from TBOL.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Smitch said:


> 500mg of Cido a week and 50mg eod of injectable Trestolone once my slin pins turn up.


where do u slin pin the oils mate? site or intra still? (delts glutes etc...)


----------



## swoliosis (Sep 28, 2014)

1gram of sphinx 400

600 Sphinx eq

40 dhacks dbol but can really feel it

T3 and clen

Sphinx is v good as is dhacks but the bol is lacking something


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

troponin said:


> what dose you running at mate? getting horrible pumps from TBOL.


500mg mate. Couldn't do cardio before and walking to and from the gym was a nightmare. Feel completely fine now.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

swoliosis said:


> 1gram of sphinx 400
> 
> 600 Sphinx eq
> 
> ...


Lol another one

I've gone from 60mg ed to 80mg ed of hacks dbol and still feel nothing, gonna give protasia a go this weekend there a new lab with very good reviews


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

5mg of creatine jabbed straight into each biceps EOD.

PIPs a twàt, but me arms have proper swole up.


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

running

Test E 250 E3D

Tiromel T3 50mcg day

Clenbuterol 80mcg day

for now just to trim off the bell fat after long lay off
View attachment 165168


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

a zafa eod with 60mg dbol , 50mg var 12.5mg aromasin and 200mcg ghrp6 ed going to run this for 8 or so weeks then change compounds.. only about about 5 days in and getting some epic pumps already


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> 500mg mate. Couldn't do cardio before and walking to and from the gym was a nightmare. Feel completely fine now.


Do u mean 5 grams?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Super $ingh said:


> where do u slin pin the oils mate? site or intra still? (delts glutes etc...)


I just use pecs usually, i don't hold much fat there.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Taurine has killed my painful calf/back pumps atm.


Did zero for me, even taking 10g a day!

Gutted cos i love the effects of anavar but the stuff cripples me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

troponin said:


> Do u mean 5 grams?


No 500mg


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Did zero for me, even taking 10g a day!
> 
> Gutted cos i love the effects of anavar but the stuff cripples me.


Shame. Worked for me when I was getting horrible pumps on M1T too.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Shame. Worked for me when I was getting horrible pumps on M1T too.


I get really bad pumps from everything, christ knows what it is with me.

All orals and even on 500mg of test i notice them.


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

Kloob said:


> Been out for a bit with a shoulder injury, back training solid now. These are a few random left overs and recruiting for a Test, Tren and Anadrol cycle to start in a few months time. May throw winny in towards the end to reduce water retention.
> View attachment 165155


off topic m8 but hows infiniti anadrol??


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Keeping it simple at 4ml / 1g of Baltic pharma Test E. a week, with 0.5mg adex eod. This will be the most I've used for a cycle, some people make it look like nothing with their dosages :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I get really bad pumps from everything, christ knows what it is with me.
> 
> All orals and even on 500mg of test i notice them.


I do too,fvcker ain't it. Calf pumps/shin splints had me hobbling round and back pumps after squats etc was unbearable.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

A think you should change your cycle like your clothes and alternate constantly. This is my current personal stash - but I have a few more things coming. Clearly I'm not going to bore you with pics of pins and barrels.

View attachment 165171


----------



## Chris1993 (Sep 12, 2011)

750mg sust 600mg deca. Both d hacks.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Got 10ml Turkish organon sus. 20ml renvex tren e. 10ml chem tech superbulk test 600. About 15ml guerrilla deca, 3ml alpha pharma deca. Dhacks aromasin. Renvex proviron. Renvex winavarex (Winstrol/anavar). MS pharma Winstrol.

Sus, tren e, winny/var for now. Test 600 and deca for a bulk after summer. Gonna get another 10 organon sus for a cruise through summer.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

sammym said:


> A think you should change your cycle like your clothes and alternate constantly. This is my current personal stash - but I have a few more things coming. Clearly I'm not going to bore you with pics of pins and barrels.
> 
> View attachment 165171


What lab are those from pal with the white labels? Looks like some proper underground stuff!


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

sen said:


> What lab are those from pal with the white labels? Looks like some proper underground stuff!


I make it myself mate. Doesn't get more underground. There is method in the madness of having so much... From my talks with "experts" and from what I've read on the Internet a lot of problems with gear is people getting different stuff with Different dosages. So if I personally have 30/40 vials of test e then I know that each one is dosed the same from the same raws, I can't run into those problems. That's my excuse anyway. It's not even my whole stash there - it's just the stuff I keep in my junk draw under my bed. But it's doing the job for me


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

sammym said:


> I make it myself mate. Doesn't get more underground. There is method in the madness of having so much... From my talks with "experts" and from what I've read on the Internet a lot of problems with gear is people getting different stuff with Different dosages. So if I personally have 30/40 vials of test e then I know that each one is dosed the same from the same raws, I can't run into those problems. That's my excuse anyway. It's not even my whole stash there - it's just the stuff I keep in my junk draw under my bed. But it's doing the job for me


I know a lad who used to compete and he always switched labs after every vial. Said some people would buy a certain drug for their prep but it wasn't what it should have been and ****ed their prep up.

Definitely wouldn't mind a stash like that! Love having a nice bag of goodies. Never that full though!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

This stuff should be interesting:

View attachment 165183


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

ryda said:


> Haha never know I might use it, I tend to extend the test to 15 weeks only Infiniti don't fill there vials to 10ml
> 
> Think I might get some pharma sus or cooper pharma 250 for my next cycle tho lol can't be pharma grade test!!


I think it may of been you, that was pleased with Cooper? this is what I've got for my first ever run, been hitting pb's & coming on nicely natty, so not ready to turn to the darkside yet am afraid. I actually want to build the best base to work with I can lol.


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

my last cycle


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Jay Walker said:


> 25mg Clomid / day.


Interdesting mate. Do you run clomid to boost natty test?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Starz said:


> I think it may of been you, that was pleased with Cooper? this is what I've got for my first ever run, been hitting pb's & coming on nicely natty, so not ready to turn to the darkside yet am afraid. I actually want to build the best base to work with I can lol.
> View attachment 165184


Yeh I was very pleased with it and that's a great looking first cycle! How it should be

Test e

Dbol

Nolva

Clomid

Nothing else lol no need for it really


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

trapman said:


> my last cycle


Look like you done a long one there lol what in that pile? And how did you rate hacks oils?


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

Just finished cruise, now on 500mg test e and 200mg tren e. Going well so far.


----------



## MPWFitness (Sep 22, 2014)

13 weeks out from a Men's Physique show;

4iu biotech HGH a day

100mg British Crown Anavar a day

Then Monday I am adding Tren enth (two jabs a week)

Then 8 weeks out switch to Tren ace, winnie and keep on the HGH.

Start clen cycling too.

Open to ideas if people feel I should add things in? First time ever doing Tren, so interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

ryda said:


> Yeh I was very pleased with it and that's a great looking first cycle! How it should be
> 
> Test e
> 
> ...


Yes man! nice to hear. I've got Pharma Aromasin + Letro @ Hand too, just to be extra safe lol. I am really intrigued about Cooper though, I must admit? many claim they're just an UGL out in India? and the more knowledgeable members claim, they are in fact a Pharmaceutical company. not an awful lot of information out there about Cooper. I've only ever seen their Test E & Deca in a vial produced. I am really looking forward to running them though, as good reports and I don't think they are a kind of Alpha Pharma personally, I do think they are Pharmaceutical.

I've got all my kit, unsure r.e Barrels & Syringes though, I went O.T.T and just bought 1'' 25g Oranges, 1.25 Blue's and I think 1half inch Greens (Drawing) got barrels ranging from, I think? 1ml, 2.5ml, 3ml & 5ml I think? I just went ham buying ancillaries lol, you know man even got the dvd's and that ya na ahaha!! :lol: cheers for the heads up


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

SickCurrent said:


> Interdesting mate. Do you run clomid to boost natty test?


Yeah, well its more for fertility. I ran PCT then I am running it for 2 months or longer to see how it affects my fertility.

I must say, I feel great on it!

Will get bloods done in a few weeks and see where my levels have moved too.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Starz said:


> Yes man! nice to hear. I've got Pharma Aromasin + Letro @ Hand too, just to be extra safe lol. I am really intrigued about Cooper though, I must admit? many claim they're just an UGL out in India? and the more knowledgeable members claim, they are in fact a Pharmaceutical company. not an awful lot of information out there about Cooper. I've only ever seen their Test E & Deca in a vial produced. I am really looking forward to running them though, as good reports and I don't think they are a kind of Alpha Pharma personally, I do think they are Pharmaceutical.
> 
> I've got all my kit, unsure r.e Barrels & Syringes though, I went O.T.T and just bought 1'' 25g Oranges, 1.25 Blue's and I think 1half inch Greens (Drawing) got barrels ranging from, I think? 1ml, 2.5ml, 3ml & 5ml I think? I just went ham buying ancillaries lol, you know man even got the dvd's and that ya na ahaha!! :lol: cheers for the heads up


It's funny too coz it's almost a year to the day I started my first injectable cycle, I used pro hormones tho because I already had that lying in the cupboard so no point in gettin dbol really, lol barrels won't really matter coz your only gonna be pinning 1ml of oil twice a week, your only gonna need 5ml barrels if using a good 2.5-3ml of oil per jab really

As for cooper yeh am with you on that, all I've seen is there test and deca, think I've seen their sus aswel but again there all your standard pharmasutical steroids, so yeh I think there a real pharma lab


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Jay Walker said:


> Yeah, well its more for fertility. I ran PCT then I am running it for 2 months or longer to see how it affects my fertility.
> 
> I must say, I feel great on it!
> 
> Will get bloods done in a few weeks and see where my levels have moved too.


After the news I got the other day, can honestly say that clomid and Hcg on cycle works wonders for test and fertility


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

ryda said:


> After the news I got the other day, can honestly say that clomid and Hcg on cycle works wonders for test and fertility


Always wondered how much clomid does whilst on cycle, some say nothing, some say it does. HCG of course is proven.

Congrats mate.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Jay Walker said:


> Always wondered how much clomid does whilst on cycle, some say nothing, some say it does. HCG of course is proven.
> 
> Congrats mate.


Yep ran two cycles last year most recent one was till October and I finished pct in December lol she was worried we'd find it hard to make another baby, I told her nah Hcg and pct done correct will sort that lol guess I was right


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Ive been tested and my sperm is 1.5 million, need to get it higher to get some confidence i can be fertile. I think maintaining sperm if healthy is easy enough on AAS, I dont think coming back from nothing would work with gear in your system.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Creatine 10mg

Pct: hope and pray


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

My little box of goodies

AP test prop 10ml kicker

AP test e 30ml

Sphinx tren e 20ml

Dhacks test e 10ml

Dhacks tren a 10ml

Dhacks winny

HCG

Caber

Nolva

Clomid

23 week cycle in total but can't start due to injury boo hoo


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T100 said:


> My little box of goodies
> 
> AP test prop 10ml kicker
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm doing a 10 week bulk with Chem tech Super Bulk 600 (I don't believe it's got 600mg in there but the price I got it for, it was worth a try...).










I'm just finishing a 3 week test prop kicker with 1 and 1/2 ml (750ml) of the Super Bulk with 750 mg of Equi per week

I'd like to run the Equi for around 20 weeks and I've got a new supplier who can get far more than the last one!!

Any ideas for the second 10 week cycle would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Dhacks

test e 450mg pw

Anavar 100mg ED

Aromasin 12.5mg EOD


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

4 weeks in cutting

500mg sus

700mg primo

300mg tren a

gh

hcg

aromasin

20 mg nolvadex ED

50mcg t3

200mcg t4


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> 4 weeks in cutting
> 
> 500mg sus
> 
> ...


How's it going mate?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

FelonE said:


> How's it going mate?


Its going ok mate, shaping up and leaning out, strength is up slightly, dropped another 500 cals yesterday got a feeling its not coming off this week, i have heavy cardio tonight and tomorrow morning which takes some off.

I feel its still early days with primo the cut is keeping me flat at the moment, hoping to see more next weeks.


----------



## Warrior87 (Nov 24, 2014)

100mg clomid ED

20mg Novla ED

LIVING THE DREAMMMMMMMM!!!!

Will be starting my first steroid cycle in 3 years sometime in spring....all products have been delivered...

500mg Test E PW (10weeks)

GHRP-2 P-W

Clenbuterol ED

HCG 500iu twice a week

And Tamoxifen and Clomid for PCT


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Its going ok mate, shaping up and leaning out, strength is up slightly, dropped another 500 cals yesterday got a feeling its not coming off this week, i have heavy cardio tonight and tomorrow morning which takes some off.
> 
> I feel its still early days with primo the cut is keeping me flat at the moment, hoping to see more next weeks.


Ideal mate. Still trying to get used to being strong on a cut lol. Lot different than doing it natty isn't it.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

2 weeks in cycle ok so far


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

3 ml apollo rip 450e over 2 shots a week.

1.5ml apollo tren a over 2 shots a week (18 hours before leg days)

50mg dhacks proviron a day.

100mcg t3/day (sopharma and now trying dhacks).

1 dhacks ultraburn/day

1/3 arimidex tab ed

1000th hcg/week (1 shot)

Pharma nolva and clomid on hand but I might drop into a 125mg test e/week cruise instead.

waiting for dhacks test base will run as a pre wo and review on here.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Ideal mate. Still trying to get used to being strong on a cut lol. Lot different than doing it natty isn't it.


Yeah it's hard but rewarding, lower cals , dropping weight , strength climbing and looking better weekly

Im in the zone now no stopping


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

500mg sust a week

0.5mg adex eod

500iu hcg ew


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

sadman said:


> off topic m8 but hows infiniti anadrol??


I've not tried it yet mate. Like I said, I was out for a few months with a shoulder injury so I've dropped a bit of size, looking to get back to 90Kgish before I jump on cycle; at 5ft 7" its hard enough to get there anyway. I'll let you know what its like when I try it.


----------



## swoliosis (Sep 28, 2014)

ryda said:


> Lol another one
> 
> I've gone from 60mg ed to 80mg ed of hacks dbol and still feel nothing, gonna give protasia a go this weekend there a new lab with very good reviews


Yeah I'm gonna get blue hearts its a shame


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

UkWardy said:


> 500mg Test Weekly
> 
> 50mg Winstrol ED
> 
> 100mg T3 ED


On that cutting hype :ban:


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

Kloob said:


> I've not tried it yet mate. Like I said, I was out for a few months with a shoulder injury so I've dropped a bit of size, looking to get back to 90Kgish before I jump on cycle; at 5ft 7" its hard enough to get there anyway. I'll let you know what its like when I try it.


 :thumb:


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

Cambridge test at 600mg

d hacks deca at 450mg

d hacks aromasin at 12.5mg

d hacks winny at 100mg ed ( think its winny, its labelled winny but diff shape and size to other tub I have)

hcg at 1000iu

only done 1 jab but looking forward to the cycle, eating clean and keeping water to a minimum should be a good one, not used these labs before but cant get wc so fingers crossed its as good as people say


----------



## ldc_08 (Oct 30, 2009)

1g test

400mg tren a

600mg EQ cyp

50mg oxy


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

My cutting cycle for next week, nice and simple. Got enough XI-KT for 6 weeks @2mg ED and I'm gonna decide as I get close to the 6 week mark whether or not I wanna get more and increase the dosage, or change the compound. May or may not add more goodies in as well. Got enough ECA here to last me the whole cycle and a good amount of Bitiron T3/T4 to last until my T3 gets delivered from overseas.

View attachment 165246


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Just finished a cycle of NeuroPharma Tri-Test 400, I wanted to keep it Test only, nice and simple.

The next one is going to be a long 18-20wk cycle, I'll most probably run WC ProSust at 1g p/w and also add in 500mg WC Deca. Either that or I'll bite the bullet and and gamble my sanity with some WC TNTMast400.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

**update**

A few protasia bits added


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Smitch said:


> This stuff should be interesting:
> 
> View attachment 165183


Started this yet mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> **update**
> 
> A few protasia bits added


How much cranberry juice do you jab each week mate?


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

400mg prostasia test 400

400mg sphinx mast

600mg sphinx tren e

40mg dhacks dbol for first 4 weeks

Dhacks test base and mtren for pwo


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Started this yet mate?


What the hell is that?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

kreig said:


> 400mg prostasia test 400
> 
> 400mg sphinx mast
> 
> ...


How you getting on with the prostasia? And if that dhacks bol is from 6/14 am telling you now mate it's not dbol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> What the hell is that?


https://thinksteroids.com/steroid-profiles/trestolone-acetate-ment/


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> How much cranberry juice do you jab each week mate?


3 litres right into the throat area

Lol that's just my sharps bin tho lol had it since my last cycle it's served me well


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> https://thinksteroids.com/steroid-profiles/trestolone-acetate-ment/


Lol ok what lab???


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

ryda said:


> How you getting on with the prostasia? And if that dhacks bol is from 6/14 am telling you now mate it's not dbol


Only been on the test for the last 2 weeks but used their tren e last cycle and it was good stuff. Not sure which batch my dbol is will have a look when I get home.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

kreig said:


> Only been on the test for the last 2 weeks but used their tren e last cycle and it was good stuff. Not sure which batch my dbol is will have a look when I get home.


Gdgd heard really good reviews on prostasia but other people are just claiming it's resellers hyping lol

And if your dbol looks like this










Then it's probably NOT dbol


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

It does indeed look like that ffs! Might grab some prostasia or sphinx dbol then just in case.

Just ordered some prostasia stuff from my source hopefully it'll be here for the weekend, a week running duff dbol isn't going to make too much difference.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> 3 litres right into the throat area
> 
> Lol that's just my sharps bin tho lol had it since my last cycle it's served me well


Pmsl some poor sod at a recycling plant one day will bet pinned to death 



ryda said:


> Lol ok what lab???


None of the "mainstream" UGL's do it.

Google is your friend lol

It's meant to be great stuff by all accounts.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

been crusining for bit sue to being lazy with jabs (cruised all last year)#

ready to start a small 10 week cycle so thinking along the lines of the following

700 t prop

300 mast

then cruise for 10 weeks then a really tasty one for summer something like

700 t prop

300 para

300 mast


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

kreig said:


> It does indeed look like that ffs! Might grab some prostasia or sphinx dbol then just in case.
> 
> Just ordered some prostasia stuff from my source hopefully it'll be here for the weekend, a week running duff dbol isn't going to make too much difference.


Nah not at all mate what you also got was probably winny,


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl some poor sod at a recycling plant one day will bet pinned to death
> 
> None of the "mainstream" UGL's do it.
> 
> ...


Lol I put the covers back on all my pins, plus am sure they wear protective clothing because this is a normal thing that smack heads do haha so they must be used to it!

Lol al have a look


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Started this yet mate?


Not yet mate, been waiting an age for my bloody pins to turn up as they kept trying to deliver them and i haven't been at home so they sent them back.

Should be in the next week or so though with a bit of luck.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

ryda said:


> Lol ok what lab???


It's made buy Pure Oils, comes in 20ml bottles with 50mg per ml.

I'll be doing 50mg eod as a tester to see what it's like on top of 500mg of test a week, it's supposed to work well as a standalone as well.

Ewen got some too but he's not started his yet either.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Not yet mate, been waiting an age for my bloody pins to turn up as they kept trying to deliver them and i haven't been at home so they sent them back.
> 
> Should be in the next week or so though with a bit of luck.


Lol who's delivering them? Mine just to the sorting office down the road if I'm not hone


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

ryda said:


> Lol who's delivering them? Mine just to the sorting office down the road if I'm not hone


Think it was Interlink, should have just given them my work address in the first place.

Got them being delivered here now, just hope it's plain packaging or everyone will think i'm a junkie fvck!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Think it was Interlink, should have just given them my work address in the first place.
> 
> Got them being delivered here now, just hope it's plain packaging or everyone will think i'm a junkie fvck!


Lol get on amazon mate, Royal Mail packaging is always discreet too


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2015)

Bit of this an a bit of that really.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2015)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Bit of this an a bit of that really.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


>


Androxine you animal .


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Spawn of Haney said:


>


What aren't you running?

:lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

60mg Dhacks Dbol each day

2ml Guerrilla labs Rip 225 per week (1ml wednesday 1ml Sunday)

2.5ml DHacks Test E per week (1.25ml Monday 1.25ml Friday)

40mg Novla per day


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

ryda said:


> **update**
> 
> A few protasia bits added





R0BLET said:


> How much cranberry juice do you jab each week mate?


And what's the pips like mate, I hear there's loads of pips in cranberries?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Smitch said:


> What aren't you running?
> 
> :lol:


A race?


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

I too have been a filthy natty for months, all the while all of this has been sitting in my gear drawers next to me. Plus a tub of m1-t.

Dieting is easy, but not jabbing this stuff before I am due back on cycle is really taking its toll on my will power!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> 60mg Dhacks Dbol each day
> 
> 2ml Guerrilla labs Rip 225 per week (1ml wednesday 1ml Sunday)
> 
> ...


 Dunno if you've seen the threads and posts lately but that hacks dbol is ****! Most probably winny but it ain't dbol lol unless you have a new batch


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

T100 said:


> And what's the pips like mate, I hear there's loads of pips in cranberries?


Completely pip free! Must of been brewed professionally lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

SelflessSelfie said:


> I too have been a filthy natty for months, all the while all of this has been sitting in my gear drawers next to me. Plus a tub of m1-t.
> 
> Dieting is easy, but not jabbing this stuff before I am due back on cycle is really taking its toll on my will power!


Ren to tha vex!!! Quality gear mate!


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

ryda said:


> Ren to tha vex!!! Quality gear mate!


Had good results using it first cycle matey so stuck to it for this one too, can't wait to get back on. Three weeks on Sunday then first round of jabs and orals. 800mg t400, 450mg tren e, 400mg mast e, 100mg anavar, will be a good day.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Had good results using it first cycle matey so stuck to it for this one too, can't wait to get back on. Three weeks on Sunday then first round of jabs and orals. 800mg t400, 450mg tren e, 400mg mast e, 100mg anavar, will be a good day.


Bet that cost you abit lol they aren't the cheapest of labs haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

ryda said:


> Dunno if you've seen the threads and posts lately but that hacks dbol is ****! Most probably winny but it ain't dbol lol unless you have a new batch


Yea I saw your post mate, might up them to 80


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> Yea I saw your post mate, might up them to 80


My advice is don't take them at all, god knows what it is! Who knows what damage your doing? Just switch labs pal dbol is cheap enough


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Next cycle will be

Sphinx t400

Spinx equipoise

Spinx Oxys

WC trenrip300

D-hacks equipoise

Will post pic Tomoz too lazy to go downstairs

Pharma t3

D


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

AP Induject 750mg pw

AP NPP 200mg pw

Androlics Anadrol 50mg ed

0.5mg Arimidex ed


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

8 weeker

600mg test prop

600mg mast prop

200mg tren ace

1ml test base mon-fri 700mg

1ml androxine mon-fri - 350mg

100mg winny ed

100mg var ed

12.5mg aromasin ED

pre boost pwo

starting a 20 weeker 3-4 weeks into the above run with

1.2g T400

1g EQ

7iu slin x3/day 4 weeks

Gear is mostly hacks, TTM is apollo, AP androxine

Ill be keeping a regular picture journal of my progress, I'm guessing ill be pretty heavy by the end of this one, been off for 1.5 years now so hoping for some good results, 7 meals a day and that helps.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

View attachment 165885


Cut and a bulk


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

skipper1987 said:


> View attachment 165885
> 
> 
> Cut and a bulk


Looks excellent, what's in the safe? Lol


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

lewishart said:


> 8 weeker
> 
> 600mg test prop
> 
> ...


Damn bro that's a lot of pinning..what a cycle tho


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

ryda said:


> Gdgd heard really good reviews on prostasia but other people are just claiming it's resellers hyping lol
> 
> And if your dbol looks like this
> 
> ...


I thought this is what all tabs look like?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

HDU said:


> I thought this is what all tabs look like?


Nah d-hacks have this shape and like a hexagon shape and I think a circle shape too, I believe the dbol is supposed to be hexagon shaped


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

I can't tell you! Lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

skipper1987 said:


> I can't tell you! Lol





skipper1987 said:


> Next cycle will be
> 
> Sphinx t400
> 
> ...


Lol oops


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ryda said:


> Nah d-hacks have this shape and like a hexagon shape and I think a circle shape too, I believe the dbol is supposed to be hexagon shaped


he meant all of d-hacks are that shape :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lewishart said:


> 8 weeker
> 
> 600mg test prop
> 
> ...


you popped up on my people you might know list on facebook , had a nosey through your pics and thats a lot of gear for someone your size .


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

AndyWaller said:


> I'm doing a 10 week bulk with Chem tech Super Bulk 600 (I don't believe it's got 600mg in there but the price I got it for, it was worth a try...).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is the superbulk? Got a bottle at home I'm gonna use after summer.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> you popped up on my people you might know list on facebook , had a nosey through your pics and thats a lot of gear for someone your size .


I dont really update my Facebook much, but I havent trained in a year and a half really because of a gymnastics wrist injury and i run my own business so wasn't able to train sadly.

This cycle will defiantly put me in good stead to claw back some size.

Im also experimenting using a range of compounds at a relatively low dosage, and I know AAS back to front + bloods so I'm in good hands mate dont worry


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

sen said:


> How is the superbulk? Got a bottle at home I'm gonna use after summer.


It seems to be going ok to be fair. Nothing drastic but I think it's underdosed so I'm doing 1.5 ml per week.

I'll carry on for another 7 weeks then I'll start a cut. I'll keep you posted with progress!


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

HDU said:


> I thought this is what all tabs look like?


They're gtg, mate. Used them many times and am currently using them. You'll be happy with them.



ryda said:


> Nah d-hacks have this shape and like a hexagon shape and I think a circle shape too, I believe the dbol is supposed to be hexagon shaped


No, the dbol are as in that pic (diamond shaped), the oxys are hexagonal.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

richardrahl said:


> They're gtg, mate. Used them many times and am currently using them. You'll be happy with them.
> 
> No, the dbol are as in that pic (diamond shaped), the oxys are hexagonal.


Oh right well I've made enough opinions on what I thought of this dbol on this forum lol I'm keeping it shut now, don't want it to look like I have something against the lab which I don't! I just didn't rate the dbol at all


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

AndyWaller said:


> It seems to be going ok to be fair. Nothing drastic but I think it's underdosed so I'm doing 1.5 ml per week.
> 
> I'll carry on for another 7 weeks then I'll start a cut. I'll keep you posted with progress!


Ok thanks. You not get an allergic reaction to it or anything? They use that eo stuff in it don't they? Quite a few on here seem to get bad pip with that.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

ryda said:


> Oh right well I've made enough opinions on what I thought of this dbol on this forum lol I'm keeping it shut now, don't want it to look like I have something against the lab which I don't! I just didn't rate the dbol at all


But if you didn't know what shape the dbol actually are, have you even really tried them, or were you given winnie or something?

Obviously we all - except those with agendas - post up our opinions from personal experience. I just found it odd that you were pulling them down plenty, but didn't even know what they looked like. Haha. Try the real deal and you'll enjoy them, I guarantee it. Only dbol I've used that was slightly better was Sphinx.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

richardrahl said:


> But if you didn't know what shape the dbol actually are, have you even really tried them, or were you given winnie or something?
> 
> Obviously we all - except those with agendas - post up our opinions from personal experience. I just found it odd that you were pulling them down plenty, but didn't even know what they looked like. Haha. Try the real deal and you'll enjoy them, I guarantee it. Only dbol I've used that was slightly better was Sphinx.


I'm just going off what I've been told regarding the shape, like I've said I don't think it was dbol, deffo something else but what? I know there was a mix up with the winny but I had no winny sides at all and I went from running this at 60mg to 80mg a day and didn't feel a thing, And it wasn't just me making an issue either, I've had plenty of pm's off people regarding the issues saying they also think it's **** or something else and most of them all seemed to have the same batch number and dates as mine. After this experience? Nah not touching d-hacks dbol again!! Don't wanna risk wasting my money again but like I said I'll still use there other products so am not ****ing them off anything


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

sen said:


> Ok thanks. You not get an allergic reaction to it or anything? They use that eo stuff in it don't they? Quite a few on here seem to get bad pip with that.


I've not had any problems myself. It feels like I've been kicked up the **** the day after the injection but that's fairly usual!

I got a good deal on it that's why I'm trying it. I've altered my diet slightly, I've never done a bulk as such and I think I was undereating, so that might make a difference.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

ryda said:


> I'm just going off what I've been told regarding the shape, like I've said I don't think it was dbol, deffo something else but what? I know there was a mix up with the winny but I had no winny sides at all and I went from running this at 60mg to 80mg a day and didn't feel a thing, And it wasn't just me making an issue either, I've had plenty of pm's off people regarding the issues saying they also think it's **** or something else and most of them all seemed to have the same batch number and dates as mine. After this experience? Nah not touching d-hacks dbol again!! Don't wanna risk wasting my money again but like I said I'll still use there other products so am not ****ing them off anything


My dhacks aromisin are superman shaped like those pills in the pic that was posted on here somewhere.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

AndyWaller said:


> I've not had any problems myself. It feels like I've been kicked up the **** the day after the injection but that's fairly usual!
> 
> I got a good deal on it that's why I'm trying it. I've altered my diet slightly, I've never done a bulk as such and I think I was undereating, so that might make a difference.


Yeah you'd expect some pain from something that's high mg. Then again, I've had test400 that's been completely painless. I'll probably just stick to 1ml a week though. Even if it's way under dosed it'll probably still have more test in than 250mg which is what I'm on now.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

sen said:


> My dhacks aromisin are superman shaped like those pills in the pic that was posted on here somewhere.


Same and they seem to be g2g


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lewishart said:


> I dont really update my Facebook much, but I havent trained in a year and a half really because of a gymnastics wrist injury and i run my own business so wasn't able to train sadly.
> 
> This cycle will defiantly put me in good stead to claw back some size.
> 
> Im also experimenting using a range of compounds at a relatively low dosage, and I know AAS back to front + bloods so I'm in good hands mate dont worry


haha i was gonna say coz you look smaller than @Merkleman .


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

sen said:


> Yeah you'd expect some pain from something that's high mg. Then again, I've had test400 that's been completely painless. I'll probably just stick to 1ml a week though. Even if it's way under dosed it'll probably still have more test in than 250mg which is what I'm on now.


That's my thinking too. I'm running equipoise with it too so hopefully that will be good in the long term.

I'm keeping with the eq for a cut and run it with tren and probably either a lower dose of this 600 or the 250 that you're on.

I'm not running any orals either so I'm not expecting massive early gains!


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> haha i was gonna say coz you look smaller than @Merkleman .


Yeah i just didn't really bother eating 6-7 meals a day and took some time out to party etc just because it truly had been a long time since i had a good few months not training and just having a laugh etc.

Ill be keeping a journal with progress pics so check it out. Ill tag you when i start it.


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

sen said:


> My dhacks aromisin are superman shaped like those pills in the pic that was posted on here somewhere.


I have here dhacks aromasin, nolva, letro, clomid, ciallis there all superman shape

The stanavar, anavar 50mg, powerstack and preboost are hexagonal

Can do pics if anyone wants them


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

QPRsteve13 said:


> I have here dhacks aromasin, nolva, letro, clomid, ciallis there all superman shape
> 
> The stanavar, anavar 50mg, powerstack and preboost are hexagonal
> 
> Can do pics if anyone wants them


Don't need to prove anything to me mate, I've only ever used their aromisin. Impressive shape for tablets though!


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

sen said:


> Don't need to prove anything to me mate, I've only ever used their aromisin. Impressive shape for tablets though!


Yeah it is! Pain in the **** shape when you gotta get one in the pill cutter though! Lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

QPRsteve13 said:


> Yeah it is! Pain in the **** shape when you gotta get one in the pill cutter though! Lol


Hahaha ****! I didn't think of that! Guessing they didn't either.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

ryda said:


> Lol oops


Ha good detective thought u was joking don't know u actually wanted me to list it.

Not used Sphinx befor looking forward to it!

The wildcat trenrip300 look evil!!


----------



## Ironhead68 (Feb 12, 2015)

Weeks 1-10 Test 400 300mg twice a week

Weeks 1-10 Deca 300 225mg twice a week

Weeks 1-4 Dbol 20mg twice a day

Weeks 5-10 Tren Ace 150mg eod

HCG/Nolva/Clomid for PCT 3 weeks after last pin....


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

Just picked up another few boxes of Androxine today. Got a good deal on the anavar so stocked up. 

Current cycle, all Alpha Pharma except the proviron which is Bayer and SB Labs anavar

Test E

Tren Hex (Parabolin)

Androxine

Anavar

T3

Proviron


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2015)

damn shame said:


> Just picked up another few boxes of Androxine today. Got a good deal on the anavar so stocked up.
> 
> Current cycle, all Alpha Pharma except the proviron which is Bayer and SB Labs anavar
> 
> ...


I have just creamed. This is perfection in my eyes.

What was the deal on the var??


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Merkleman said:


> Everything I possibly can..


Are Cambridge any good??


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Merkleman said:


> It was last time I ran it


Cooper test is epic, am assuming the deca will be similar too


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Everything I possibly can..


Are you serious. I don't think you have no place for using all that ****


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Tren a, test p 1 amp of each mon/wed/fri so 300/300 and 100mg var per day - 8 weeks cutting cycle, maybe 50mcg t3 in there if needed


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I have just creamed. This is perfection in my eyes.
> 
> What was the deal on the var??


I live in Thailand and get it cheap anyway but the pharmacy give me an even better deal if I bough a few...............so I bought 14 tubs.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

damn shame said:


> I live in Thailand and get it cheap anyway but the pharmacy give me an even better deal if I bough a few...............so I bought 14 tubs.


Lucky man:-(


----------



## nandrodeca1979 (Oct 19, 2013)

Scirox tri tren

Baltic test e

Mesterolone- proviron bayer


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Merkleman said:


> Everything I possibly can..


Anyone else wonder what the other vial blocked out is? Nice little bundle there merk


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

ryda said:


> Cooper test is epic, am assuming the deca will be similar too


It's good but honestly is terrible for pip for me at least..

no matter where I jabbed it tried mixing with tren etc and still as bad!

Also don't know if you had this but I could feel the switch in compound when I injected with another test or tren in the barrel etc

it was like acid and a burning sensation as it was being injected.

I had to mix it with norma test in the end lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

darren.1987 said:


> It's good but honestly is terrible for pip for me at least..
> 
> no matter where I jabbed it tried mixing with tren etc and still as bad!
> 
> ...


Yeh I found it pippy but only when I didn't heat the syringe up,


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

so are we saying dhacks dbol are g2g?


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

armor king said:


> Are you serious. I don't think you have no place for using all that ****


Are you the roid police? Or maybe @Merkleman 's dad?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

TITO said:


> so are we saying dhacks dbol are g2g?


Lol read my comments

I'm not saying no more as I don't want to look like d-hacks hater coz I'm not!


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> *The stash:*
> 
> - 10 Vials of Cooper DECA
> 
> ...


If I had your body I could easily put on 3 stone of muscle with out all that ****. You don't need all that


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

armor king said:


> If I had your body I could easily put on 3 stone of muscle with out all that ****. You don't need all that


I'm not being funny with you or anything its just that I think you could put a heck of a lot of muscle by eating loads more and lifting heavyer


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> How do you know my training and diet isn't on point?


Well you look really lean. If you want to put on some muscle then you can't be afraid of putting on some fat along with it. I'm not saying your gonna get fat whiles putting on muscle. I'm just trying to help and it feels like I'm the only one that your using all those steroids as silly. Iv only seen pics of you on here and you look in shape very lean yeah but no real size and because I don't think youv ever trained for size. Think about it you haven't really have you


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

Merkleman said:


> How do you know my training and diet isn't on point?


By your AVI.

Have you ever taken AAS before or will this be your first cycle?


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

armor king said:


> Well you look really lean. If you want to put on some muscle then you can't be afraid of putting on some fat along with it. I'm not saying your gonna get fat whiles putting on muscle. I'm just trying to help and it feels like I'm the only one that your using all those steroids as silly. Iv only seen pics of you on here and you look in shape very lean yeah but no real size and because I don't think youv ever trained for size. Think about it you haven't really have you


But then again. You can tell me to keep my nose out of it because its nothing to do with me at the end of the day


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

damn shame said:


> By your AVI.
> 
> Have you ever taken AAS before or will this be your first cycle?


Might be his third cycle now 100% not sure?


----------



## MrTwisted (Sep 14, 2014)

darren.1987 said:


> Might be his third cycle now 100% not sure?


When any one tells me that size is all down to drugs, I show them merklemans journals and they soon stop that nonsense


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

Merkleman said:


> Lol I haven't trained in ages, I'm only 3 weeks into training, decided to jump on the gear straight away.
> 
> I put on a decent amount on my last cycle, but stopped training and eating properly like an idiot. If I carried on, I'd look pretty decent by now.


3 weeks into training and you are jumping on the juice......good luck with that.

At the moment you and my AVI are in competition for who is the skinniest guy on here..............no offense. 

You have journals on here? I would be interested to read them


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Running two tabs of this per day with really good results. Extreme Labs XL Rebellion.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> *The stash:*
> 
> - 10 Vials of Cooper DECA
> 
> ...


Sh1t logic to have that mate in all fairness. Train for yourself, not for b1tches or anyone else's admiration or approval. They should be Motivation & that little bit of 'yeahhhh' but, not the root of why you train. Trying a different hobby too? after supressing your natural testosterone numerous times with steroids is a bit of a backwards move too. I've always imagined those, who choose to use gear, will more or less train till they no longer can't, as that commitment, decision & choice has been made, that it is indeed a part of their life & them.

Also, when potentially having Low Test or being on TRT for life? I don't think you may of taking into consideration as well, that if you don't cruise & cycle on/off/on/off then even eventually, if you achieved your dream body? imagine your junk don't work (well function accordingly?) you'll look good, but be fcuked? lol. ask yourself this; ''if I could achieve how I wanted to look, without having to train? would I train?'' if the answer is no? maybe it just ain't for you man! because, I would still want to train and bust my a** if I was to answer that mate. not, to jump on the bandwagon & flame you like others here am just trying to talk that bit of sense to you mate. skip to 10:10 this guy hits the nail on the head. I reckon, it would make you think otherwise.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Running two tabs of this per day with really good results. Extreme Labs XL Rebellion.


How do we know you're not just saying that..because you work for them lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

HDU said:


> How do we know you're not just saying that..because you work for them lol


You dont.

But im an honest guy. You can ask me anything and ill tell you the truth.

Im not for a second saying i built my physique using them, but they do allow me to maintain what i have running them on their own.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

damn shame said:


> Just picked up another few boxes of Androxine today. Got a good deal on the anavar so stocked up.
> 
> Current cycle, all Alpha Pharma except the proviron which is Bayer and SB Labs anavar
> 
> ...


 :wub: oh my....


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

PHMG said:


> You dont.
> 
> But im an honest guy. You can ask me anything and ill tell you the truth.
> 
> Im not for a second saying i built my physique using them, but they do allow me to maintain what i have running them on their own.


Yeah I get what your saying mate.

Yeah; lol least you don't go around saying " you can get my body with the use of pro hormones" that's a d1ck move lol. Nah man, all in saying is the product was awful you wouldn't slate your own brand.

Personally for my SUPERDROL did fvck all but that's just me.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

HDU said:


> Yeah I get what your saying mate.
> 
> Yeah; lol least you don't go around saying " you can get my body with the use of pro hormones" that's a d1ck move lol. Nah man, all in saying is the product was awful you wouldn't slate your own brand.
> 
> Personally for my SUPERDROL did fvck all but that's just me.


Its not just superdrol though mate. oral tren derivative as well.

I've had loads of people comment on how impressed they are with it after ive recommended it. I wouldnt represent a brand and say that something was good just for some free products. It's not like i get paid a wage. I've got some integrity :lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm running

220mg tren e (d4net)

200mg test e (d4net)

5iu Hgh daily (somatex)

Outstanding results at around 1/4 of the dose I'd normally run.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

T100 said:


> My little box of goodies
> 
> AP test prop 10ml kicker
> 
> ...


Decided to add t3 into the cycle, got some proviron as well, seen a few people saying it's good for pct, and some cailis for those just in case moments haha


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Another update

Nice few bits in the post this morning


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Starting in May.

Just need some tren ace to add to it.

Ai, pct and hcg all pharma
View attachment 167556


----------



## Aim2Gain (Aug 24, 2013)

Spring blast summer cruise, I also have ai,serms,hcg,vac water, 2 x wc prosust.
View attachment 167561


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

500mg Testex Q Pharma Cyp a week..


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Just got a freebie off my mate signature eq

Heard it goes well with test n npp

Any tips on dosage?


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

ryda said:


> Just got a freebie off my mate signature eq
> 
> Heard it goes well with test n npp
> 
> Any tips on dosage?


You have to run it high mate, for a long time!

I'm on 800mg pw for 20 weeks.


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

ryda said:


> Another update
> 
> Nice few bits in the post this morning


It looks fake that mate.

All the labels are printed upside down....


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

AndyWaller said:


> It looks fake that mate.
> 
> All the labels are printed upside down....


Lol oops must be all fake then


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

AndyWaller said:


> You have to run it high mate, for a long time!
> 
> I'm on 800mg pw for 20 weeks.


Lol bit pointless me using this cycle then


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

ryda said:


> Lol bit pointless me using this cycle then


Yeah, it does work, I've had good gains but it's a bloody expensive cycle!! Give me a shout if you want to offload it!!


----------



## Fallen angel (Feb 20, 2015)

I am runing my favorite cycle , have 4 weeks more

Test-tren-drol-gh

Gh is lily humatrope

Respect


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> 500mg Test Weekly
> 
> 50mg Winstrol ED
> 
> 100mg T3 ED


How do people run so much T3. When i started on 50mcg my appetite fecking BLEW UP it's unreal.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> How do people run so much T3. When i started on 50mcg my appetite fecking BLEW UP it's unreal.


100mcg T3 destroys my muscle etc


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Apollo Rip240 for ten weeks,starting tomorrow.

First time on tren


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> 100mcg T3 destroys my muscle etc


That's what I got told too


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> How do people run so much T3. When i started on 50mcg my appetite fecking BLEW UP it's unreal.


Dropped down in the end, can't see a difference between 50 and 100


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Dropped down in the end, can't see a difference between 50 and 100


Really, what brand you been using? I tried 100mcg last week actually, was just pouring sweat all day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2015)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Really, what brand you been using? I tried 100mcg last week actually, was just pouring sweat all day.


Interested in what brand also.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> New journal? I look forward to this


Logging it inside my current journal mate.


----------



## Fallen angel (Feb 20, 2015)

Felone rip240 is very nice , i have run it , u will enjoy it , appollo is decent

Respect


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Logging it inside my current journal mate.


In for this! should come a long VERY nicely imo already looking lean as mate. :thumbup1: keep up the good/hard work.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Starz said:


> In for this! should come a long VERY nicely imo already looking lean as mate. :thumbup1: keep up the good/hard work.


Cheers mate. Decided to log it separately.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Really, what brand you been using? I tried 100mcg last week actually, was just pouring sweat all day.


Dhacks. meant it in a good way, 50 proved really effective


----------



## 41128 (Jan 27, 2014)

View attachment 167605


started that 8 weeks ago to run through until the end of august

Renvex test e, eq and dbol

AMTech tren e and mast e

Insulin


----------

